# New To Me 9 Inch Model 936



## macernst (Jul 2, 2015)

NOTE:  Post moved into new thread.

hi this is my first post.
i dont want to confuse anybody about what the s means, and dont want to take over this thread. i will start a new one about my new to me 9 inch lathe, yes nine. it has the serial number 4416 s. maybe it means the overhead drive. i mean drive on top of the spindle.
excuse please my english, i am german.
ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 3, 2015)

Ernst,

I think that this is a Model 936.  The three-belt drive system was known as the Compound Drive, which Atlas made from about 1932 to 1938.  Three or four have turned up either here or on the main Yahoo Atlas list.  None had the belt guards.  

The Vertical Countershafts in the 10" models that were being discussed don't look anything like the Compound Drive.  Yours has a switch mounted in the headstock, and the middle version legs so I would guess that it is from 1937 or 1938.  The one in the 1935 catalog had different legs.

Unfortunately, we don't have anything on the compound drive version in Downloads.  The only thing that we have is on the 918, which had an early version horizontal countershaft.


----------



## macernst (Jul 3, 2015)

Robert,
thank you for moving my post to a new thread. i will continue posting here. i got this lathe a few weeks ago. it was owned by a clock maker. it has a lot of attachments. the milling attachment has two vises, the original one and a bigger one. it also came with a home made dividing head for gear cutting. it was build with the blue prints atlas offered in the old catalog. all changing gears are there plus additional boston gears. it even came with a steady rest.
the lathe itself is in very good condition. i clean it with a light degreaser and it turns out like new. i was reading all the information on the yahoo atlas list, uk.lathe, here and on some other boards.
there is a nice video series in youtube for a nine inch atlas lathe. i bought a 1936 atlas catalog on ebay. it shows the lathe just like mine. should be here on monday.
i found out that there are not many of them around.
here are some more pictures, once i can post a link, i will link to my website where i document some other restauration projects like burke mill, south bend 9X48 and a lot of vintage commercial espresso machines form the 50-60.

ernst


----------



## coolidge (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks cool, if you can buy Evaporust in Germany it will become your new best friend.


----------



## macernst (Jul 3, 2015)

coolidge said:


> buy Evaporust in Germany?


coolidge, since a few years i moved to north california.
for rust removing i clean up with fine steel wool or 3m pads, and than use metal prep, low concentrated acid followed by flushing and than oil (balistol) or paste wax. works well with light and even deep rust. of course deep rust will always leave a rough surface some decolorisation and you will only get it shiny again when you remove a lot of material.
ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 3, 2015)

Hee hee - you would probably have less trouble finding Evaporust in Germany than in California.  

I think that yours is about the 4th or possibly the 5th 936 to show up either here or on Yahoo.  One of the owners had some early patent drawings that showed details of the Compound Drive.  AFAIK, that is the only paper that has shown up on the 936.  We do have the parts list for the 918.  Some of the parts are the same as with the 936 but the 918 (same bed, the 18 referresto the Center-To-Center distance) had an early version 6 (instead of 8)-Speed countershaft instead of the compound drive.  And didn't come with a compound tool holder.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 3, 2015)

macernst said:


> coolidge, since a few years i moved to north california.
> for rust removing i clean up with fine steel wool or 3m pads, and than use metal prep, low concentrated acid followed by flushing and than oil (balistol) or paste wax. works well with light and even deep rust. of course deep rust will always leave a rough surface some decolorisation and you will only get it shiny again when you remove a lot of material.
> ernst



Well stop doing it the hard way and just buy some Evaporust, you can get it at Harbor Freight. Trust me on this


----------



## macernst (Jul 3, 2015)

robert,
you know a lot about those atlas lathe. i read one thread here in this forum, but cant find it again. it had those pictures of the drawing. i think this is a 936.
those are the links to the pictures.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/lathe-spindle-jpg.87607/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/lathe-1-jpg.87606/
i downloaded them but cant give any credit to the owner and poster.
maybe you can find out.
i checked the parts numbers and found most of them stamped in the casting parts
the legs of the bed shows the square ones, from the first model. i do have the download for the 918.
as for speeds: as far as i found out. i have a pulley with three different diameter on the drive and the same on the spindle, that makes 3 different speeds. than i can use the compound gear with 2 different settings this makes than 6 different speeds.
addition the pulleys on the motor and on the compound drive are 2 step. this doppels it to 12 different speeds.
the motor that came with the lathe was a 1/3 hp 1725  delta from i would say mid 50th. i have a time correct motor from 1938 a sears companion with the same specs that i will put on.
hope to have it up and running in 2 weeks.
ernst



.


----------



## macernst (Jul 3, 2015)

coolidge said:


> WTrust me on this


i will try it, its never to late to learn, thats why i came to this board.
have a nice 4th of july
ernst


----------



## Round in circles (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome to the happy world of Atlas lathes Earnst.
 That lathe is astounding , if it had been owned by anyone other than a watch maker I doubt it would be in anywhere near as good a condition .
Thanks for putting up the pictures.

Dave


----------



## coolidge (Jul 3, 2015)

macernst said:


> i will try it, its never to late to learn, thats why i came to this board.
> have a nice 4th of july
> ernst



I was stunned how awesome that stuff works and how non-toxic it is. I first used it restoring an old 1953 cast iron saw, even parts that had rough cast surfaces came out clean. Soak overnight, rinse and brush with a plastic bristle brush under warm water, done! Yet will not harm paint, plastic, rubber, or metal, just the rust.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 4, 2015)

Ernst,

Hmm.  Where did you find the 936 parts photo?  I've never seen that before.

The countershaft pulley appears to show 6 steps.  The spindle pulley 5.


----------



## macernst (Jul 4, 2015)

robert,
i will try to find the thread again where i saw and "stole" this pictures.
the pulley nr. 6 is not a pulley. it is a clutch. it is a important part of the compound drive. i will do a longer write up about the compound drive. it is basically a early form of a backgear drive. it reduces the spindle speed by sliding the clutch. very interesting concept with limited capacity. see the picture from the 1936 atlas catalog.
robert, should i start a new thread or keep everything in this one.
and another question. what grease to you use for the roller bearing in the countershaft. i am thinking about automotive wheel bearing grease.
ernst


----------



## macernst (Jul 4, 2015)

here is the thread i got the pictures of the parts drawing
*9 inch Atlas/Craftsman Lathe : Another re-assembly attempt*
link:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...nother-re-assembly-attempt.27937/#post-244821
ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 4, 2015)

Ernst,

Just continue with this thread.

Wheel bearing grease will be fine.

FWIW, your post in the old thread brought it back to the top.  It is quite strange that I don't recall seeing those photos last year.


----------



## macernst (Jul 6, 2015)

paul,
today the postman brought me the catalog no 25. it says 1936-1937. my 936 is documented just like it stands on my workbench. so this seems to be the earliest catalog that shows it in this version.
i bought the catalog on ebay. i dont think i would violate any copy right laws when i would pdf it and publish it. b u t..... i dont know how. i have a scanner and i did some pdf before. but only single ones. dont know how to put all 50 sides plus title and backpage in one pdf. maybe i should go to a professional shop to do that. or can you help me with that. would like to see this catalog published here, on the atlas yahoo and also on vintage machinery. those sides were helpful in the past and i found a lot of support and help there. more than happy to pay back.
the title of the catalog was made by a famous artist: Arthur C. Radebaugh
more about him:
http://cartype.com/pages/2913/radebaugh
https://www.google.com/search?q=Art...bih=1016#tbm=isch&q=Arthur+C.+Radebaugh+atlas
here is the tittle:






ernst


----------



## macernst (Jul 19, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I was stunned how awesome that stuff works and how non-toxic it is. I first used it restoring an old 1953 cast iron saw, even parts that had rough cast surfaces came out clean. Soak overnight, rinse and brush with a plastic bristle brush under warm water, done! Yet will not harm paint, plastic, rubber, or metal, just the rust.


well i tried it, it is great, what a idiot i was.
 i am reading about it for years on different forums and never believed it. maybe it was cause you could buy it at harburg freight, not the best shop for quality products.
i will buy some more gallons for sure. thanks again for forcing me to try it out.
ernst


----------



## macernst (Jul 19, 2015)

i finally managed to load up some pictures of the lathe on my website. hope it is allowed to post the link.
http://macernst.zenfolio.com/atlas-lathe-936
the next days i will mount the motor and have the old lady running.
than the next step will be to find a final place for her.
ernst


----------



## coolidge (Jul 19, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## macernst (Jul 20, 2015)

first cut on the atlas 9 inch lathe.
after installing the motor and testing the speeds i made the first cut. used a piece of aluminum and a cutter that came with the lathe.
i like it.
check it out




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1021873321168502
			




ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks quite nice.  Glad that you got it actually making chips.


----------

